# carriage (forklift)



## Tampiqueña

Buenas noches:

En el texto que estoy traduciendo describen las partes que conforman un montacargas/forklift y explican que el mástil/mast y las horquillas/forks están sujetos al "carriage". 

Encontré un documento donde traducen "carriage" como "carruaje" y otros que lo traducen como "portahorquillas" quisiera saber si alguno es correcto.

Espero que alguien pueda confirmar si puedo utilizar "carruaje", "portahorquillas" o en el mejor de los casos, proporcionarme el término correcto.

Hasta ahora me inclino por "portahorquillas".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## O Betanceiro

Yo creo que aquí en España se llama a esto, al conjunto del que tú hablas, carretilla elevadora o toro.

El carriage sería la carretilla propiamente dicha


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias O Betanceiro!

Usaré entonces "carretilla".

Saludos.


----------



## victor35ma

Tampiqueña said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> En el texto que estoy traduciendo describen las partes que conforman un montacargas/forklift y explican que el mástil/mast y las horquillas/forks están sujetos al "carriage".
> 
> Encontré un documento donde traducen "carriage" como "carruaje" y otros que lo traducen como "portahorquillas" quisiera saber si alguno es correcto.
> 
> Espero que alguien pueda confirmar si puedo utilizar "carruaje", "portahorquillas" o en el mejor de los casos, proporcionarme el término correcto.
> 
> Hasta ahora me inclino por "portahorquillas".
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Mast carriage = PortaImplemento en tu caso el implemento es las horquillas.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Víctor!

Me gusta "portaimplemento" así sería más específico.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## victor35ma

En el enlace de Yale Material Handling puedes encontrar todos los términos referentes a los montacargas o carretillas como le dicen en España al forklift que en realidad se llaman Lift Trucks.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Gracias otra vez Víctor!

Eres un genio, en este momento voy a usar el enlace, me va a ser muy útil.


----------



## Zect

montacargas....


----------



## Carlangas1403

En una pagina especializada en grúas horquillas, a esa parte le llaman Porta Horquilla


----------



## Domiloch

Buenos días,

Por darle un poco de localismo, en España a la carretilla elevadora se le denomina comúnmente 'toro', ¡pero cuidado, a las horquillas no les llamamos cuernos!


----------

